# Forthcoming baby news from the Royal Family



## Claireybells

Hello,

I just wondered how people are feeling about the baby news that is going to be all over the news any day now.

I feel really anxious about it and I think it’s because of how “hyped” it will be and everyone will be talking about it.  Obviously it's lovely for them but I don’t want to be seeing baby pictures and listening to baby talk for weeks and weeks – I can’t even look at pregnant ladies or young babies at the moment.

How are other people feeling?

Claire


----------



## Jess81

Claierybells, 
to be honest i wish she would just hurry up and have it all ready.... it's going to be on the news for blooming months anyway so the sooner it starts the sooner it finishes! i like you think it's really nice that it's happened for them but at the end of the day she is just a pg lady having a baby... i just hope they do what they say and try and give it as much as a normal upbringing as possible! 

this time next year.... royal baby firt birthday blah blah blah!!!!!

xx


----------



## Molly99

I'm with you.  For God's sake, just have the baby already.

Mean isn't it but it's hard enough to see pregnant ladies and families everywhere (particularly now with all anyone can talk about it sports days, plays, end of term, family holidays....).  I get enough of it at work and with my husband's children, PLEASE stop talking about it every time I turn on the tv, the radio or pick up a paper too.  All I have to say to you journalists is


----------



## Finky1983

So glad someone has posted this, I have had enough of the bloody royal baby. So what someone else has had a baby, that we can't have. I really wish people would take the time to thing about the amount of women that are struggling and how hard it is for us, I know they don't and never would as you don't until you are in this situation, however its made enough turning ******** on, or going shopping or family and friends being pregnant everywhere, we can't even watch the tv now


----------



## Louisej29

I agree ladies. It's doing my head in and can't stand it.  And it will just get worse! Our baby was due on 4th August and I fear for the rest of my life, if I never have a successful ivf, I'll be looking at that royal baby/child/adult and thinking about old my baby would have been  

is going to be non stop radio/tv/newspaper coverage! Argh!!!!


----------



## misskitten

Claireybells thank you for starting this thread! Agree with all you lovely ladies. 

Media as always being completely baby and family-centric, but it is a million times worse then usual because it is a royal brat. 

My plan is:
-not to watch any news for the next month
-not buy any magazines (which I haven't done for over a year now anyway because of their obsession with preggers celebs)
-sky + everything I want to watch and forward through the adverts (they are already starting with special newspaper supplements and souvenirs)
- wear my Smiths 'The Queen is Dead' t-shirt

As usual a convenient diversion tactic too. Never mind about all the disabled people and women and children being plunged into poverty and homelessness, and having to rely of food banks because of this government's vicious welfare cuts. Ahhhh rant over!


----------



## elli78

hey agree with you all... constant updates isn't what i want to hear.. 
constant baby conversations, pull out magazines etc etc 
no thanks..


----------



## hidehi

Just had to leave the staff room at lunchtime as couldn't face anymore baby talk- people on next door table were talking about planning which month they wanted their next babies born in. oh the luxury.  Just picked up my bag and said i fancied some quiet time for lunch.


----------



## Claireybells

I am glad that I'm not the only one feeling like this.

I am excited in the way that it's a Royal baby and am happy for them but it's just the constant news that will affect me.  In my office today people have been guessing the sex/guessing the name etc etc so I just sunk in my chair and tried to ignore it.

I know that life has to go on around us so I'm just going to try and stay away from as much news as possible.

Claire xxx


----------



## Sallycat10

I am more than over this Royal Baby thing so will be doing the same thing as you ladies and boycotting the news for a while! I quit ******** recently because I couldn't bear any more pictures of people with newborns, and everywhere I go I seem to be surrounded by pregnant women!
We had a failed IUI last month and are starting IVF next month. I never imagined I would have trouble having a baby. 
I want to be somewhere a million miles away from anyone right now. Somewhere at the bottom of New Zealand would be about right.


----------



## Summer13

Hi all,

Thing is i used to get so excited about other people having babies even if i didn't know them, so i can understand why other people do to, but it just makes me feel sick and incredibly sad. It's just so normal for most people isn't it, so i can understand why others don't give any consideration for people like us - why would they, after all who wants to think about how awful it would be not to be able to have a child. 

You know i'm so fed up of listening and watching the news these days, it does feel like it bares no relation to my life anymore. Grrrrr xx


----------



## the_tempress89

well the day has come, and my mum has the news on to hear all the lovely news. of course i posted a congrats to ** ( as i always do) but inside i feel like im falling apart, we arent going to hear the end of this now for weeks, of course its wonderful news for them, and then there is another royal baby due! but of course here i am in the background again


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Maybe it's because I'm far from being a 'veteran' of this process that I feel the way I do, but I feel excited for the royals. I'm not really a royalist but I think it's a happy occasion whenever a baby is born. Sure, I want it to be me, but I haven't been upset by their news. I think I'm the only one though!


----------



## isobel snow drop

I agree Sarahsuperdork, every birth is special and we can't blame William and Catherine for the media attention they get. Good luck to them with their special little one


----------



## yogabunny

i think it is important to be able to say if the media stories are difficult for you right now, that is what FF is for, to be able to say what you feel in a place that understands/does not judge.


----------



## Molly99

A baby boy.  Sigh.  

What wonderful news, I am happy for them but I am insanely sad and jealous.  On the eve of our final sperm test, when DH has finally admitted that all of the changes that we'd been working so hard on are completely wasted because he's still doing the one thing that gave him the 100% abnormalities in the first place .  

As if walking into the maternity ward where his two children were born wasn't going to be hard enough


----------



## sarahsuperdork

yogabunny - I agree, and hope you don't think I was judging at all, I was just offering my counter-opinion and definitely a minority one. Different things are difficult for different people.


----------



## bobo66

I'm happy for them. The hardest thing for me is the continual chatter about babies that it has provoked with everyone else. I spent the morning with a group of women mainly in their 60s and 70s who had BBC News 24 on and were all recalling the births of their children and grandchildren. It was fine until they asked if I have children, and it quickly became apparent that " no" wasn't enough of an answer. It's almost like everyone else MUST have a baby now!


----------



## yogabunny

sarahsuperdork   sorry if sounded harsh .. i'm happy for them too and excited for k and w and for a new baby - but there have been other times when it would have been tough to deal with this amount of baby press and baby chat.... just wanted to make sure that people don't feel guilty for having feelings apart from happiness...


----------



## Rania82

I am wishing them nothing but the best.

However I ate my meal crying, and I fell asleep crying   I feel like an awful person and my husband said I can not be like this. I told him any women going through infertility it is a very tough day to be happy and excited. The fact that they got married and 2 years later a baby boy, that is the ideal scenerio. I look back and think 5.5 Years 4 failed ivfs it breaks my heart how hard our journey has been for us.
I was born in the same year as Katie and when she got married I said a little prayer that we would be pregnant at the same time. I am 10000 steps backwards  

One has to live this pain to know what we are feeling.


----------



## Finky1983

Hi ladies, its so hard isn't it, I even got in the car and the radio was linking all songs to the future king. Its my 7year wedding anniversary next week too and we still waiting for our little angel. I just feel so tears today and angry that its not me, why do they never thing about us ladies.


----------



## wanttoflyaway

me too .... sad & angry - I love the royals but this is doing my head in!! give it a week or so and it should calm down  

I have received 4 lots of peoples pregnancy news in the last few weeks and I feel like my head is about to pop!!! I soooo sympathise with you all - seems like every day their is tears over it - where as I could go a week or so without tears - hopefully its just a blip and will be back on (as best can be) track in due course.

worst for me is my adult ss girlfriend so I just can not escape that one - husband's told me to stop hiding away, hes getting annoyed with me now  - I've abandoned all social networking and now even checking the news seems too hard. 

thinking of you all


----------



## Whippet01

So glad people are talking about this. I know it's horrible and selfish of me but I just feel sick and jealous x


----------



## Kat2012

I'm new to the forum and I'm so relieved to read the comments about the royal. baby etc .my hubbie & I are struggling big time with seeing families together,pregnant women seem to come out of the woodwork and people insist on telling me all about their little cherubs every breath even my sister in law .I feel this deep sadness inside me like I mourning something I never had and my husband is just angry which then makes me blame myself even more.we've had three failed ivfs and with a low amh I don't know what options there. are and if the we can afford them.so sorry to go on so much haven't spoken to anyone and think its just bottled up.


----------



## wanttoflyaway

thoughts are with you all ... sure it will get better 

its hard to believe that there is soo many of us in this situation when all I seem to see is pregnant belly's and babies.... 

thinking of us all  xx


----------



## Marshmallowqueen

Its all been said really, but I feel the same. There is no thought for people who have fertility issues, I don't often read magazines but as its the summer hols I have bought a couple but had to bin them due to the amount of preggo celebs often moaning about how it will affect their bodies.

I am a big wills and Kate fan and I wish them well but it has been very hard to be bombarded the way we have been.

Thinking of all women who are in our boat xxx


----------

